# Storing Brown Sugar



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 31, 2021)

I have tried a number of things to keep this from drying out, including keeping in a ziploc bag, as well as a vacuum sealed container, all with little success. I remember a post from chef John (of FoodWishes.com) where he doesn't even mess with it anymore, preferring to add molasses to white sugar instead.

Short of that, do any of you have a tried and true method for successfully storing brown sugar that does not dry out?


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 31, 2021)

I heartily agree.  I keep thinking I found a way but...  if not used within 2 (maybe 3) weeks starts to get hard and t'ain't nuttin yuh can do. 

I have done the molasses way but it takes practice to not add too much.  I love molasses but not in _everything_ that takes brown sugar.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 31, 2021)

I just do what I gotta do..break hunks off of it..I've put it in my small blender to break it up, use a mortar and pestle for small amounts, etc...that's the way she goes


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 31, 2021)

I keep my brown sugar in a half gallon canning jar and add 5 large marshmallows to the jar.  I'm two years on the same 5 marshmallows and the brown sugar is as soft as went it went into the jar.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 31, 2021)

I buy a big bag of brown sugar and transfer some into a quart Ziplock that I keep in a kitchen cabinet. I guess the Ziplock does a good job of holding the moisture in as I never have an issue with the sugar bricking up. 

Have you tried one of those terra cotta disks that you soak in water then put into the bag with the sugar?

https://www.amazon.com/JBK-Hummingb...612132120&sprefix=terra+cotta+,aps,278&sr=8-2


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 31, 2021)

I bought two sets of these canisters for dry food storage - the brand is Joseph Joseph. I haven't had any issues with the brown sugar getting hard since I got these. Btw, you can put a few apple slices in your canister overnight to loosen it up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 31, 2021)

*GG*, I used to put a slice of white bread into the sugar container if my brown sugar got hard. Worked for Mom, so it worked for me.



Andy M. said:


> ...Have you tried one of those terra cotta disks that you soak in water then put into the bag with the sugar?...[/url]


I have one in the shape of a bear. Works great! $4 spent decades ago and still going strong.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 31, 2021)

A number of years ago, I found a "Sugar Bear".



I douse him under the tap each time I open the
Zip-top bag and it's worked super for me.

If I do have a bag of Brown Sugar that I've pulled 
out of my auxiliary pantry, I just toss it into
the `Micro for a few seconds, keep it a good 
Squish and we're all good.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 31, 2021)

I got this several years ago. Love it and never have a problem. I soak the disks in hot water. I also have a second terracotta disk I used in a Tupperware container for years.


*Prep Solutions by Progressive Brown Sugar Keeper with Lid, 1.5 Quarts
*
*
*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jan 31, 2021)

msmofet said:


> I got this several years ago. Love it and never have a problem. I soak the disks in hot water. I also have a second terracotta disk I used in a Tupperware container for years.
> 
> 
> *Prep Solutions by Progressive Brown Sugar Keeper with Lid, 1.5 Quarts
> ...



Uhhhhhh ... WANT!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 31, 2021)

dragnlaw said:


> ...
> I have done the molasses way but it takes practice to not add too much.  I love molasses but not in _everything_ that takes brown sugar.


Mostly I don't buy brown sugar anymore. I use it seldom. I just add a bit of molasses to white sugar. I add *a little* and stir it well and see if it is dark enough. Add a tiny bit more, stir again, and decide if it's dark enough yet. Works well for me.


Rocklobster said:


> I just do what I gotta do..break hunks off of it..I've put it in my small blender to break it up, use a mortar and pestle for small amounts, etc...that's the way she goes


Sometimes I grate it.

I have recuperated hard brown sugar by putting various things in the jar or bag with the hard brown sugar: a lettuce leaf, some apple peel, a damp paper towel (not as good as the other options), a cabbage leaf, a bit of orange peel, a few slices of potato, and probably some moist stuff I don't remember at the moment. The moisture methods take several hours to a couple of days, depending on how much brown sugar and how hard it is. I like the sound of Beth's marshmallow suggestion.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 1, 2021)

I use it all the time.

A slice of bread works pretty well


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2021)

jennyema said:


> I use it all the time.
> 
> A slice of bread works pretty well



It's not as much of a problem if you use it all the time. It's a problem for those of us who only use it once in a while.


----------



## Vinylhanger (Feb 1, 2021)

Zip lock bag inside of an old Christmas cookie tin.  Never had a problem, even when it isn't used for months on end.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks for all of your comments. I've heard of the little ceramic thingies. So mold is not an issue with these or other suggestions of using moist items?

Marshmallows seems like a good alternative but I never have them on hand.


----------



## Katie H (Feb 1, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> A number of years ago, I found a "Sugar Bear".
> 
> View attachment 45344
> 
> ...



I've seen similar items like your bear but I was too cheap, um, frugal to buy any.  Instead I took several shards of a terra cotta flower pot, ran them through the dishwasher several times and after they were thoroughly dry, I placed them in my brown sugar.  I keep the sugar in an eons-old Tupperware cannister and the sugar is always soft.  Been doing this for more years than I remember.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 1, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> ...Marshmallows seems like a good alternative *but I never have them on hand*.




Doesn't that mean they're not a good alternative?


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Feb 1, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Doesn't that mean they're not a good alternative?


Six of one; half a dozen of the other. (c;


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 1, 2021)

msmofet said:


> I got this several years ago. Love it and never have a problem. I soak the disks in hot water. I also have a second terracotta disk I used in a Tupperware container for years.
> 
> 
> *Prep Solutions by Progressive Brown Sugar Keeper with Lid, 1.5 Quarts
> ...


I like that idea of the terra cotta disk combined with the container!

I keep mine in sealed jars; when I used to bake large numbers of cookies, I kept a gallon jar of each, but now I keep a 2 qt jar of light and dark.  I have a couple terra cotta things - sort of like a fancy cookie shape, to soak and re-hydrate the sugar, if it hardens up.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2021)

I have had a cabbage leaf grow mould. The brown sugar was in a fairly airtight bag and it had been there a while. Usually, the moist thing just starts drying up. If it is too moist, it can make the sugar that it is touching go white or almost white.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2021)

ScottinPollock said:


> Thanks for all of your comments. I've heard of the little ceramic thingies. So mold is not an issue with these or other suggestions of using moist items?
> 
> Marshmallows seems like a good alternative but I never have them on hand.





Andy M. said:


> Doesn't that mean they're not a good alternative?



Scott only needs to have marshmallows on hand once every few years.


----------



## Just Cooking (Feb 1, 2021)

taxlady said:


> Scott only needs to have marshmallows on hand once every few years.



Buy a bag and share with neighbors?   

Ross


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 1, 2021)

taxlady said:


> If it is too moist, it can make the sugar that it is touching go white or almost white.


I had that happen when I put the terra cotta directly on the sugar, so after that, when I put that in, I put one of those glass disks I use for weighting down pickling veggies on the sugar, before adding the terra cotta moistener.  I do that without thinking about it now, I have done it so many times, so I didn't even think about it here!


----------

